# CA18DET Specs????



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Anyone know the specs of a CA18Det Hp, tq, etc.??? Whats better to drop in SR20(Red) or CA18??? Which is cheapeR???


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

This is provided to those who are unfamiliar with the wonderful little workhorse motor. Please read through it before you start a thread it may save you the trouble of starting a thread.

The basic facts;

Displacement - 1809cc
Bore - 83mm
Stroke - 83.6mm
Compression - 9.5(DE) 8.5(DET)
Horsepower - [email protected](DET)
Torque - [email protected](DET)

Sorry dont know the conversions. But I know the it has 175HP. TQ conversion I am clueless on

Tune up stats;

Timing marks -The six marks on the crank pulley read clockwise are -5, 0, 5, 10, 15 and 20 degrees respectively. The inductive pickup on the timing light goes to the loop of black wire on the coil harness(YOU DO NOT HAVE TO REMOVE THE COILS TO SHOOT TIME ON THESE ENGINES)

Timing - 15*BTDC(DE) 10*BTDC(DET)

Idle speed - This is set via a valve solenoid on the intake manifold. In the center of the plenum aiming to the front is a valve with a gold cylinder with a plug on it. Unplug it and adjust the idle speed with the 10mm bolt on the back of the valve then plug it back in.

Idle speed - 800RPM(DE) 750RPM(DET)

Spark Plug - NGK PFR6A-11 or equivalent Gap - 1.1 mm

Oil filter - Fram 3682, 3614 or equivalent (4qts with these)

CHEAPER of course would be the CA. You can get front clip for 1500 plus shipping. It is better to get a clip. these engines arent as wide spread as SR, so finding an uncut wiring harness or ECU will be more difficult BUT it can be done.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Yep, CA is cheaper.

SR has more aftermarket parts available and more ppl know how to tune them, CA is stronger and with money u save on the SR20, u can but other performance parts for the CA.

I'd personally go the CA, i've seen 3 SRs go bang in the past year.

if you want to "drift" SR might be an idea as it will provide ample torque.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if you want to drift and are looking for torque, a KA would the better way to go. now swap to worry about, no legal issues to worry about, and you can do the ghetto way cheaper than either swap.


----------



## CCRICERKT1 (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah the ca is really strong!! 

i have a ca18det in my 180 sx, i have had plenty of experiecs with the sr20de, sr20det and the reall sr20det (gtir motor). 

i am very surprised with the hp and torque from this motor. I bought it cause i was in a bind, needed a car fast and could not find a sr20det powered sivlia in time. 

i though i would sell it fast but everyday i seem to like it more and more. this is a nice motor. now dont get me wrong the sr20det is nice but for the price the ca is worth the money..

there are also plenty of parts avalible for this motor. cams, front mounts, ecu`s!!! anything u want..

ryan


----------

